# Please critique Zefra (SV show coming up)



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just looking for some advice on both her structure and my stacking. We have an SV show coming up in a few months that we are trying to get ready for.

11 month old female - intact
24" at the withers, 66lbs

I know her back foot, closest to the camera needs to be turned in. I set her up for these and think I kinda screwed them up a bit. She is also kinda wet in these as they just got done swimming in the river.

Thanks a bunch!


















































































And just for fun, a few of her working.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

don't pull her leg back so far


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Carmen, I was told that because she was so compact that I should try to "stretch" her out a bit more... how far should I be moving her leg back?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Are any of these better?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If you want her to look more stretched, don't put her left rear leg under her so far. That makes her look too bunched.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Andaka said:


> If you want her to look more stretched, don't put her left rear leg under her so far. That makes her look too bunched.


That's a great idea.. never thought of that.

Liz, maybe you should work with the leg under the knee and keep the other one fairly hock-leveled?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! Great thinking!

Angel - remember this! LOL!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Andaka said:


> If you want her to look more stretched, don't put her left rear leg under her so far. That makes her look too bunched.


Do you think she NEEDS to look/be more stretched? I am always told she is very compact, which she is, but not sure how I should stack her?

Stark is very looooooong so I am always trying for the opposite.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I would position her like this 









Move her front legs a little farther back as well as placing that rear leg farthest from the camera farther back where the red line shows.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

AWESOME!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!

That is so totally helpful!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice topline, nice head.
Not a lot of angulation front or rear.
Could be deeper in the chest. Her chest looks deep because her
overall body is slender.
Hard to tell feet but look east-west in some shots. Might not be
the dog but the positioning.
Steep croup? can't tell
Nice female, love her head.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the critique. She isn't easty/westy I think I just don't place her properly. I will try to get some photo's of her feet and maybe let her walk into the stack and just fix it up a bit next time. See how that goes.

I just LOVE her head. She has a strong head for a female, but is definitely still female. :wub:


----------

